

Tell HN: Successful Impromptu Chat on Drop.io w/ Customers - spencerfry

This may interest some people. About an hour ago I posted on our Twitter account (twitter.com/carbonmade) for people to come chat with us using drop.io’s new chat functionality. I just threw up a simple drop and invited people to come join. We got ~30-40 or so people throughout the session.<p>We invited people to share information about themselves, share their portfolio, asked them if they had any questions/comments/concerns, etc. We chatted it up with them for a good hour or so. Everyone loved it. It was really fun and people seemed to have a good time being able to get real-time responses from us.<p>Give it a shot and I think you’ll enjoy it!
======
amoeba
This would be considerably more useful if you would write up your motivations
for doing this and follow it with what you learned from the users and why you
think this may or may not be an effective tool.

